# 12 wk scan-blighted ovum-devastated.



## MIMI4 (Feb 16, 2007)

Just wanted to let you know that I've returned from a 12 week scan only to be told it was a blighted ovum. We are absolutely devastated. I don't know much about it but was really suprised as I'd not heard of anyone having this at 12 weeks. I have another scan tomorrow to confirm and then I think a D & C. My partner an I are dealing with this in very different ways. I can't stop crying and thought of FF friends first as I know others would have experienced the same. I feel so empty. But I haven't bled, have all preg signs and symptoms. Apart from D&C what happens next? How will my body feel?

Sad

MIMI4


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Mimi

I am so sorry. Sending you a    

I had a blighted ovum when I had my first miscarriage.  I can't remember how my body felt.  I think the symptoms just disappeared gradually.

Please pm me if you need to talk.  Look after yourself.

Love Lainey x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi mimi,

i have no idea what you must be going through but i read your post and just wanted to send you a big  .


lots of love

amanda xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

So sorry to read your post.

My neighbour had this at 12w, she had all the symptoms and even a pg belly and no idea until her scan.  I am sure (sadly) that there are quite a few people on here who know exactly what you are going through and someone can advise you on the physical aspects of what happens now.  I had an ERPC after my mmc in November but I should imagine there will be physical differences from what I experienced.

Maybe you could post in the pg loss section of this site as people who have been through what you have will probably be more likely on there than this section.


Sending you a


----------



## chimer (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi Mimi,

I was saddened to read your post and just wanted to send a hug to you both.

Take care,

Lou x


----------



## Pand (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Mimi,

Oh hun.  I really understand how you are feeling.  I had a m/c 3 weeks ago at 10 weeks.  I thought I was in the safe time and then felt like the rug had been pulled out from under my feet.  I don't know anything about blighted ovums, but it took a couple of weeks for my body to recover after the m/c and stop bleeding.  I think from what friends have said, its about the same with a d&c.

You must be absolutely devastated.  One minute you think you are going to be a mum, then its all so cruelly snatched away and it takes some adjusting.  I'm three weeks down the line and just taking it one footstep at a time.  The first two weeks were horrendous, but now I aim to try and get through the day without crying.  

As for men dealing with things in different ways, I have a number of friends who have gone through similar experiences.  Men handle things very differently to us, but it doesn't mean they don't care.

If you would like to talk, feel free to pm me.

In the mean time, be kind to yourself, cry when you need to and just take if one day at a time.  I'm here if you need me.

Lots of love and hugs to you and your other half.

Pand


----------

